# Moved over to Win11, now my Clarett 8Pre won't work



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey guys. Well - I was between projects, so I took the leap. Tried to update everything; (Thunderbolt) drivers, FocusRite Control to 2.1.4...
Keep getting:






What the hell? 

Thoughts, anyone? 


qbf.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 8, 2021)

Focusrite control is now on version 3.8.3. You could try.
If it doesn't work contact focusrite. Perhaps they have a beta driver.
Otherwise, you may have to go back to windows 10. I assume the windows install created a rollback backup.



https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/115001661729-Focusrite-Control-is-showing-No-Hardware-Connected-or-No-Hardware-Detected-





https://fael-downloads-prod.focusrite.com/customer/prod/s3fs-public/downloads/Focusrite%20Control%20-%203.8.3.1967.exe


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Focusrite control is now on version 3.8.3. You could try.
> If it doesn't work contact focusrite. Perhaps they have a beta driver.
> Otherwise, you may have to go back to windows 10. I assume the windows install created a rollback backup.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's odd - 2.1.4 is the only option I get.






Tried your driver, but still get nothing and followed the instructions on the support page you gave, but the Clarett isnt even listed in Device Manager. The little Thunderbolt LED on the Clarett doesn't light up either.

It's a brand new pc, btw with a full fresh Win11 install.


----------



## cqd (Nov 8, 2021)

Yeah, what the hell is going on with them not updating the windows drivers?..


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pretty sure Thunderbolt Clarett units stopped being supported by Focusrite at least a year ago (?). I could be wrong.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

Sigh. I'm about 2 hairs away from getting an Apollo x8P from having to sit through this nonsense. Unless their Win11 support also sucks.  Glad I was smart enough to not upgrade during projects.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah, what the hell is going on with them not updating the windows drivers?..


Exactly!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

I'd check the firmware/boot options of your PC if there are settings that enable Thunderbolt security and if so, disable the lot (not the Thunderbolt controller itself obviously). My Dell laptop has these for example.


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 8, 2021)

I don’t think they’ve stopped supporting it:


https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/207355215-Clarett-Thunderbolt-Windows-Compatibility



However, Thunderbolt on Windows can be… challenging. You didn’t mention what type of PC you have(home-built, Dell, etc.), and that can have a material impact on your next steps. On PCs I’ve often found that to fix Thunderbolt gremlins you often need to:
1. Update the PC BIOS to the most current
2. Update the PC Chipset drivers
3. Update the Thunderbolt drivers
4. Update the Thunderbolt firmware

And even at that you may still have issues as you are now running Windows 11. Anyway, have you tried these recently updates steps from Focusrite? 


https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/213119829-Clarett-Windows-Thunderbolt-3-4-Support


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> I don’t think they’ve stopped supporting it:
> 
> 
> https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/207355215-Clarett-Thunderbolt-Windows-Compatibility
> ...


Thanks for replying. Yeah, I know. But I thought I had it covered, because I just went from one similar system to another; it's just a little more up-to-date. So from a (custom-built) 8700K to an 11900K, both on Gigabyte Aorus boards. I literally just swapped cables (well, and put the Alpine Ridge Thunderbolt card into my new pc). Famous last words. 

I checked off all of your 4 points. Got an Apple Thunder 3 -> 2 adapter in between. Even checked if the stupid cable is actually still attached. Wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'd check the firmware/boot options of your PC if there are settings that enable Thunderbolt security and if so, disable the lot (not the Thunderbolt controller itself obviously). My Dell laptop has these for example.


Hey, that's a good point. Let me check.....


----------



## cqd (Nov 8, 2021)

Is the thunderbolt card in the right slot?..Does it only work in certain slots?..pcie x16?..


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Hey, that's a good point. Let me check.....


Okay, disabled everything I could see related to TB security ('Native OS security... blah blah' option) in the BIOS. .......... aaaaaand.... nothing.  *Enter Picard facepalm. Still, good idea, though!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

cqd said:


> Is the thunderbolt card in the right slot?..Does it only work in certain slots?..pcie x16?..


I think so - check the screenshot I made earlier. Otherwise it wouldn't show up in the list right?


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 8, 2021)

I don’ t think it’s a Thunderbolt security issue because the Thunderbolt Control Center is seeing it properly. However, there are different versions of TCC - some of them are part of the driver package, and some of them came from the Windows Store(now Microsoft Store). Have you opened the Microsoft Store and checked for updates there? There have been a fair number of changes there since Windows 11 was released, and the Microsoft Store software updates are separate from routine Windows Updates.


----------



## cqd (Nov 8, 2021)

Can you try running the driver in compatibility mode?..


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> I don’ t think it’s a Thunderbolt security issue because the Thunderbolt Control Center is seeing it properly. However, there are different versions of TCC - some of them are part of the driver package, and some of them came from the Windows Store(now Microsoft Store). Have you opened the Microsoft Store and checked for updates there? There have been a fair number of changes there since Windows 11 was released, and the Microsoft Store software updates are separate from routine Windows Updates.


Hmmm.... nothing there either.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

cqd said:


> Can you try running the driver in compatibility mode?..


That means I have to look for some .dll right? or the Focusrite Control.exe? Tried it with the latter - no cigar.


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 8, 2021)

Oooo, I’d avoid Compatibility Mode for anything other than diagnostics. Definitely not a way to run this in production. But it may have diagnostic value.

Whose Thunderbolt card are you running?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 8, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> Oooo, I’d avoid Compatibility Mode for anything other than diagnostics. Definitely not a way to run this in production. But it may have diagnostic value.
> 
> Whose Thunderbolt card are you running?


Got it, thanks. It's an Alpine Ridge v2 PCIe by Gigabyte. Tried that Thunderbolt driver, but I got a message saying the new one is, well newer. lol 

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GC-ALPINE-RIDGE-rev-20/support#support-dl-driver


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Hey guys. Well - I was between projects, so I took the leap. Tried to update everything; (Thunderbolt) drivers, FocusRite Control to 2.1.4...
> Keep getting:
> 
> 
> ...


Download the correct driver and Control









Focusrite | Focusrite Downloads


Software and documentation for Focusrite products




customer.focusrite.com


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 8, 2021)

Well, yes, of course, but that selection is for an 8PreX. He has an 8Pre...


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 8, 2021)

I wonder if it makes sense to call the vendor at this point? Their development of Mac drivers for that interface seems to be much more current than what the Windows driver shows. Perhaps there are newer versions that just don't show on their site. So, maybe hit them up on chat if that's an option in your time zone? Says a button will appear on this page if they are avaialble:



https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/requests/new?ticket_form_id=70511


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> Well, yes, of course, but that selection is for an 8PreX. He has an 8Pre...


Yeah…realise that’s now…



https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/213119829-Clarett-Windows-Thunderbolt-3-type-C-Adapter-support


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey guys, thanks again for the help. Sent a request for support to Focusrite.

Maybe it's the Alpine Ridge card in combination with Win11, you think I should get a new extension card or something?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 9, 2021)

Guys, who's got an Apollo x8P and who's running it on Win11? Quick, my wife is busy watching '90-day fiancé', so I have to move fast to get it, or she'll notice.


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 9, 2021)

I don’t run UAD stuff - at least not yet. Got a PreSonus Quantum Thunderbolt that works fine on the Mac. I‘d try it on Windows 11 for you if I had a Thunderbolt capable PC, but unfortunately I don’t. 

Any response from Focusrite?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 9, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> I don’t run UAD stuff - at least not yet. Got a PreSonus Quantum Thunderbolt that works fine on the Mac. I‘d try it on Windows 11 for you if I had a Thunderbolt capable PC, but unfortunately I don’t.
> 
> Any response from Focusrite?


Much appreciated, don't worry about it. No, nothing yet. 

I decided to buy a new Maple Ridge TB4 card in the meantime. Itll be here in the morning, so maybe that'll help.


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 10, 2021)

Inquiring minds want to know: Any news? Either from trying the new card, or from Focusrite?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 10, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> Inquiring minds want to know: Any news? Either from trying the new card, or from Focusrite?


Hey, thanks for asking. Yeah, some news. Focusrite replied and basically gave me the same answers you guys did, so I replied back emphasizing that I already went through all that stuff. Sent some new screenshots.

The Maple Ridge card has arrived, but it looks like the power supply chord won't reach the stupid card.
It's been a while since I've DIYed my own machine (hate it and my cable management sucks), so right now - don't know what the hell to do. 







First thing I'll do when I start making a bit of cash is hire a tech assistant. Dear lord, I just don't have the poweerrrrrr. 




Side note; no idea why these photo's keep inverting.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 10, 2021)

Man I just got busted while trying to order that Apollo. In the doghouse, I go. 






D'oh!!!


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 10, 2021)

OK. While you're in the dog house, let's stare deeply at the weeds...

Is the Alpine Ridge card that was originally in the system this one? The version 2 card?








GC-MAPLE RIDGE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





And, is the Maple Ridge card you ordered this one?








GC-MAPLE RIDGE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





Then, which Aorus motherboard are you running?
And what power supply? 

Lastly, did Focusrite confirm that you are running the correct version of the driver? They won't support anything other than the very specific set of systems that they themselves have been able to test - for precisely this type of reason: So. Many. Variables. That said, they can at least confirm whether or not the the driver is the most current for the Clarett.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 10, 2021)

Why not just go back to Windows 10? Should be an option under Windows update as long as you didn't upgrade more than 10 days ago (if I remember correctly...)...


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 10, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> OK. While you're in the dog house, let's stare deeply at the weeds...
> 
> Is the Alpine Ridge card that was originally in the system this one? The version 2 card?
> 
> ...



Yes, the v2. one; https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GC-ALPINE-RIDGE-rev-20#ov

Yup. That's the right Maple Ridge card, too. v1.0

*Old*
Z370 Aorus Gaming 7,
AX760 Corsair

*new one; *
Z590 Aorus AX Pro.
HX750i from Corsair.

At least the new Maple Ridge card has been confirmed to work with this new Z590.

I checked the systems Focusrite tested with (https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/213119829-Clarett-Windows-Thunderbolt-3-4-Support), what they said in the other support docs, like https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/207355215-Clarett-Thunderbolt-Windows-Compatibility.

They told me to update the driver, even though I told them that I've tried all the available ones and that the Thunderbolt LED on the Clarett is turned OFF.




Oh yeah, before I forget - there are two small Thunderbolt header cables included with this new card. One 5-pin, one with only 3. The manual is vague about having to connect both. My old card only used the 5-pin.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 10, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Why not just go back to Windows 10? Should be an option under Windows update as long as you didn't upgrade more than 10 days ago (if I remember correctly...)...


It's a clean install on a brand new system. Came installed with Windows 11. I bet you can downgrade to 10, but I'd rather not.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 10, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Man I just got busted while trying to order that Apollo. In the doghouse, I go.


There are always solutions:


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 10, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> It's a clean install on a brand new system. Came installed with Windows 11. I bet you can *upgrade* to 10, but I'd rather not.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 10, 2021)

So, the old system required this:




And it was working there, correct?

New one requires this:





So do you have it in a PCIe x4 slot? 

As to which to use it depends on the header available on the MB. If you have a 5 pin available, use that. 

Did you get the power connection worked out? 

Also, what's the BIOS version on the new MB?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 10, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> So, the old system required this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. The old motherboard is a Z370 (Gaming 7, instead of Gaming 3), though, but it has the latest BIOS. Same for the new board; I updated to BIOS version F7. 

Yesterday, I put the Alpine Ridge card in the bottom PCIe slot of my new Z590. That's an X4 slot, according to the manual; 






So today I tried to put my new Maple card into that same slot - bloody power supply cable won't reach the card. Too short. I'm too much of a nitwit to figure out how to extend it (using, maybe one of the additional cables I took a picture of earlier?).


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 10, 2021)

I can't tell much about those cables from the photo, and I don't know where your power supply is in relationship to those slots. However, it appears that you do have two PCIx4 slots, and either should work. Does using this one provide enough slack to connect it to power?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 10, 2021)

OMG I managed to get it work! Found a PCie cable in my PSU box. 







So yeah, I think it's the old Alpine card. Took me a few restarts before Windows recognized the Clarett. Nearly gave up when all of a sudden - the UI in Focusrite Control popped up and started a firmware update. Connection LED on the Clarett turned on. Boom! Everybody lived happily ever after. 

Thanks everybofy for helping me out. Don't think I'dve figured it out on my own. Special thanks to @AcousTech . Please be my tech assistant. I've got snacks and free wi-fi?


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 10, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> OMG I managed to get it work! Found a PCie cable in my PSU box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!!!!! Isn't a cool when it works? 

I'm going to post one more set of things to be able to review if you find yourself troubleshooting Thunderbolt again.


----------



## AcousTech (Nov 10, 2021)

So glad to hear you got it working. Some more Thunderbolt helps/hints for future reference.

In Device Manager look for this:





In the list of System devices look for Thunderbolt Controllers:





Right click the port you have the Clarett plugged into and choose Properties. Then go to the Driver tab. Does this date match the one listed from Gigabytes most current driver release?





Do you see any Events?





Then check the Power Management and disable this, if it is checked(may only show if it's a laptop):


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 10, 2021)

AcousTech said:


> So glad to hear you got it working. Some more Thunderbolt helps/hints for future reference.
> 
> In Device Manager look for this:
> 
> ...


Acoustec, you...


----------

